# breeding angora and longhair



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I just have a quick question. Do longhaired or angora varieties have a more difficult time conceiving? We have tried breeding three angora does, the first one never conceived after three tries, the second did on the third try, and the other seems to not be pregnant after the second attempt. We leave our does in with their boys anywhere from four days to a few days within the due date, yet for some reason, the angoras just won't have babies! None of our other mice have any trouble doing the deed :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, mystery, thy name is mousie!

I've had problems with all kinds of mousies not doing that for which they are so famous. The problem could be lack of chemistry, or they don't like the environment, or they've taken vows of chastity....we'll never really know. There are individuals in most species who are just kind of asexual in behavior, could be a hormonal problem, or a genetic ambiguity.

Guesses for grabs!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have rather the opposite problem. My short hair standard coats have decided they refuse to breed. I understand that my buck has probably gotten too heavy (he's brindled), but the doe is slim! Tidy! Fit! And neither of them, no matter who they're paired with, will get it on. I've given up! I just stuffed the pair into their own tank to live out their chaste days in solemn virgin prayer. :roll:


----------

